# how do I know the destination?



## UberApril (Nov 20, 2016)

I just started driving yesterday for uber. When I get a ping it just says where the person is located. How do I know their destination before accepting? Am I missing something? I'm on my phone so wondering if that's why??


----------



## Goober4Uber (Nov 20, 2016)

UberApril said:


> I just started driving yesterday for uber. When I get a ping it just says where the person is located. How do I know their destination before accepting? Am I missing something? I'm on my phone so wondering if that's why??


Yeah I'm wondering the same thing.I keep getting pulled out of the surge areas with those


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

You will not know their destination until you start the trip


----------



## Goober4Uber (Nov 20, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> You will not no their destination until you start the trip


That kind of sucks. Maybe I should ask before starting trip or accepting?


----------



## Godwyn (Nov 14, 2016)

You can only see how far away the pax is from your location and if they are in a surge area, along with their rating.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Goober4Uber said:


> That kind of sucks. Maybe I should ask before starting trip or accepting?


You can't ask before you accept a trip and you can't see it until you start the trip. It's impossible. If you're in a surge and the ping is non surge, just don't accept it and wait for s surge ping. If you ask before you pick them up they may not tell you. And if they do then what are your plans? Too many drivers cancelling on pax if it's not a far enough drive. That's why uber doesn't show you until you start the trip.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I saw a video on a guy driving for Uber first day. He asked the girl where she was going. I didn't see him get directions from the phone. How could that be?


----------



## uberDenton (Oct 20, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I saw a video on a guy driving for Uber first day. He asked the girl where she was going. I didn't see him get directions from the phone. How could that be?


You get navigation to the destination after you start the trip.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Is it against the law or Uber rules for driver's to ask for the destination before starting the trip?


----------



## Godwyn (Nov 14, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Is it against the law or Uber rules for driver's to ask for the destination before starting the trip?


It might be but what are you going to do? Keep the pax outside of your car until you google the address to see if you want the fare or not? Also once you accept a ride and get the pickup location you can't cancel without it dinging your score so you would only get away with doing this like 3-4 times every 50 rides. Just take the small fare and move on IMO.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Call them and ask for their destination?

Duh.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Is it against the law or Uber rules for driver's to ask for the destination before starting the trip?


Not anymore.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Godwyn said:


> It might be but what are you going to do? Keep the pax outside of your car until you google the address to see if you want the fare or not? Also once you accept a ride and get the pickup location you can't cancel without it dinging your score so you would only get away with doing this like 3-4 times every 50 rides. Just take the small fare and move on IMO.


No need for me to google, I'm pretty familiar with my city. I was thinking, once I accept the ride, I could call the pax. Those short minimum fare trips are money loser's IMO. Why do 4 short trips in an hour, for $20 or less, when I could do one long trip in less than an hour & make more than $20?


----------



## Godwyn (Nov 14, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> No need for me to google, I'm pretty familiar with my city. I was thinking, once I accept the ride, I could call the pax. Those short minimum fare trips are money loser's IMO. Why do 4 short trips in an hour, for $20 or less, when I could do one long trip in less than an hour & make more than $20?


I totally get it, I would always do long trips too if I had a choice. How would it end up if everyone was able to cherry pick?

Anyways there is no way to consistently pick the rides as you don't have any contact info until you accept the fare.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It's the old "bird in the hand/bird in the bush" thing.

If you _cancel_ the short trip, you might get a longer trip. Or you might not.

If you _take_ the short trip, it might put you closest to that long trip you would not get sitting in your original spot. Or not.

*Take the trip*, pocket the sure thing, and know that it will probably even out in the long run.

The exception to this recommendation would be a ping that takes you out of a surging area.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

One thing you should be aware of is it if you reject three rides in a row you get a timeout


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberApril said:


> I just started driving yesterday for uber. When I get a ping it just says where the person is located. How do I know their destination before accepting? Am I missing something? I'm on my phone so wondering if that's why??


It's a mystery . . 
Round and round she goes,where she stops nobody knows.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberDenton said:


> You get navigation to the destination after you start the trip.


Hurry ,Hurry ,Hurry !
Step right up . . .
Come one,come all.
Welcome to the "" Magical Mystery Tour".


----------



## UberApril (Nov 20, 2016)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> One thing you should be aware of is it if you reject three rides in a row you get a timeout


Oh I haven't seen anything about that...his long is the timeout for?


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

By design, Uber and Lyft don't want you to know where your rider is going until the trip begins. They don't want drivers to "cherry pick" the best trips, leaving riders going to shorter destinations repeatedly rejected. Cherry picking is in the drivers' best interests, but not the company's or the customer's.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

You can't see where they're going until you start trip. If you call and ask them, then cancel they can complain to uber. Do it too many times and your cancel rate will get you deactivated. Also riders will lie to you. 

I've seen guys at the airport call the rider, get excited that it's a solid $50 trip to a busy area, and he back in a few minutes because the rider was actually going 5 miles down the road. I've heard guys say the cancel on riders if they do that also. 

Personally I take it. The short ones add up, and if you're not driving a gas sucker short runs aren't terrible. They can also set you up for the long hauls as well. I took one the other day that was a bit much over minimum fare trip to take a doctor to work, and that put me in the right spot because a ping stacked with a pick up at a hotel a few couple blocks away. That was a run that was an $80 payout at least, and we hit traffic everywhere.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I also heard from a rider within the last month that Uber is asking riders question for why their ride was cancelled.

Three questions were distinctly asked to weed out drivers abusing the system or cherry picking.


Did driver call to ask destination?
Did driver call and ask you to cancel?
Did driver accept and drive away from your pickup location?

All three have been tactics used by Drivers to game the system and Uber know it. Do so consistently at your own risk.


----------



## davidm (Nov 17, 2016)

What? You're not told the destination before you accept? WTF? That's ridiculous. Suppose someone wants to go 200 miles away? I just started and now I'm wondering about this. Anyone know if Lyft does it this way?


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Uber do not give you the destination prior to pick up as drivers will ignore short trips and take, cherrypick the long jobs.

Also, as a driver if you feel a job is too long you actually don't have to take it. If the rider wants to go 200 miles as the above poster seems to suggest, you can kindly refuse to take them. Another driver would be happy to take the job.


----------



## davidm (Nov 17, 2016)

joffie said:


> Uber do not give you the destination prior to pick up as drivers will ignore short trips and take, cherrypick the long jobs.
> 
> Also, as a driver if you feel a job is too long you actually don't have to take it. If the rider wants to go 200 miles as the above poster seems to suggest, you can kindly refuse to take them. Another driver would be happy to take the job.


Will I get told the destination after I accept, or not until I get to the pickup point? If I refuse after accepting, wouldn't that count against me? This hardly seems like a fair way of doing things.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

You will find UBER has no morals or Ethics. This is just the beginning.

You will ONLY know the destination once the passenger is in the car and you have swiped start trip. That is of course if a passenger enters in a destination.

Just wait until a pax claims you took an inefficient route and UBER take the money off you without notification !!!

Don't worry about acceptance rates as you cannot get deactivated for low acceptance rates, don't take jobs over 10 minutes without a surge, but also don't cancel too many jobs as they can, and will deactivate you for cancelling too many jobs.


----------



## davidm (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm not worried about acceptance rates. I worried about cancellation rates, and I'm concerned about driving all the way to a pickup point, then having to cancel because of some ridiculous request and then not getting paid for it.

I signed up for this with the impression that it was something I could fit into my spare time. Now it looks like I have to accept without knowing how long it'll be for, and if it's too long I'll be risking deactivation by cancelling. What if someone needs to be home when the kids get out of school and assumes that a ride will only be an hour or so?

When I call for a regular cab they always ask for the destination. I just assumed that this would be the same. It seems like common sense.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> One thing you should be aware of is it if you reject three rides in a row you get a timeout


So what? You can always log back in after a couple of minutes. The more important thing is, accepting and cancelling rides. If you cancel enough rides Uber can deactivate you. Although, not sure why they would since they claim they are struggling to find new drivers.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

davidm said:


> What if someone needs to be home when the kids get out of school and assumes that a ride will only be an hour or so?


That is what the destination filter is for. Either that or stop 2 hours before hand. Uber's loss. Not yours. What's another $10?


----------



## davidm (Nov 17, 2016)

Destination filter? I'll have to look into that.


----------



## davidm (Nov 17, 2016)

davidm said:


> Destination filter? I'll have to look into that.


Okay. I googled it. That doesn't really seem to solve the problem. It's only useful if I'm starting from someplace other than home, and sometimes not even then.

Maybe it's not as much of a problem as I think. Would I be right in assuming that the vast majority of trips are more or less local, and that I'd only have to cancel occasionally? I live in the Philly suburbs so would I be right in thinking that most trips would be either around the suburbs or into the city?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been driving 3 years and my avg. fare is over $30. This is rideshare. You're an independent contractor until that changes you absolutely do not have to take short trips because they are cost prohibitive. 
If a rider lies to you remember this is a rideshare and you have the ride and the vehicle is the power. If you are deactivated I could make a good argument that it is worse for Uber and Lyft than it is for the driver. Most drivers are sheep and do what they're told.... Buy or lease a new car, drive commute hours, give water, wait for passengers, make more than one stop, accept every request, refer new drivers. eventually you realize you are being fed with info that is exactly the opposite of what you should do. Most of you reading this make less than $5 an hour and are donating your car for free don't be manipulated.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

keep in mind:

PAX is always right to uber, driver is always wrong/expendable
they have an army of people to drive, and they just lowered the bar by accepting some drivers with criminal records
they will not hesitate to deactivate any driver just because one passenger complains, whether it's true or a lie. 
Guilty, with almost no chance to be proven innocent.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

UberXking said:


> I've been driving 3 years and my avg. fare is over $30. This is rideshare. You're an independent contractor until that changes you absolutely do not have to take short trips because they are cost prohibitive.
> If a rider lies to you remember this is a rideshare and you have the ride and the vehicle is the power. If you are deactivated I could make a good argument that it is worse for Uber and Lyft than it is for the driver. Most drivers are sheep and do what they're told.... Buy or lease a new car, drive commute hours, give water, wait for passengers, make more than one stop, accept every request, refer new drivers. eventually you realize you are being fed with info that is exactly the opposite of what you should do. Most of you reading this make less than $5 an hour and are donating your car for free don't be manipulated.


This will fall on mostly deaf/dumb ears...


----------



## davidm (Nov 17, 2016)

UberXking said:


> I've been driving 3 years and my avg. fare is over $30. This is rideshare. You're an independent contractor until that changes you absolutely do not have to take short trips because they are cost prohibitive.
> If a rider lies to you remember this is a rideshare and you have the ride and the vehicle is the power. If you are deactivated I could make a good argument that it is worse for Uber and Lyft than it is for the driver. Most drivers are sheep and do what they're told.... Buy or lease a new car, drive commute hours, give water, wait for passengers, make more than one stop, accept every request, refer new drivers. eventually you realize you are being fed with info that is exactly the opposite of what you should do. Most of you reading this make less than $5 an hour and are donating your car for free don't be manipulated.


How do you avoid short trips if you don't know the destination before you accept?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

UberApril said:


> I just started driving yesterday for uber. When I get a ping it just says where the person is located. How do I know their destination before accepting? Am I missing something? I'm on my phone so wondering if that's why??


Oh my God, people! Did you not watch the online training video? Better do that quick before you get in trouble with low ratings...or worse, a citation for doing something really wrong.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberApril said:


> How do I know their destination before accepting?


You don't know until you arrive at the passenger's location and hit 'start trip', where they are going.

This leaves you with the following options:

1.) Wait till you get to the rider, then if you don't like the destination that appears, cancel. The problem with this is that once you've hit 'start trip' the rider can rate you and in such situations there is a high chance of them giving a low rating, plus you'd be wasting time/money driving to the rider just to cancel.

2.) Text or call every rider to find out where they're going and cancel if you don't like it. The down side with this is that they might complain to uber, also cancelling frequently can lead to uber not allowing you to log on for some time period and possibly account deactivation (source : https://www.uber.com/legal/deactivation-policy/us-en/).

3.) Do all trips and consider the ones you don't like part of the cost of the others.

4.) As you gain experience you might get a feel for which pings might be long/short distance based on location/time etc.

If anyone can think of any other options please add them.


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

I consistently get 15 to 20+ minute ping all the time in the burbs. I just let them time out and go offline for a few then pop back on.

Cancellations are your enemy if you get to a pick up and start the trip then immediately cancel because of it being an "inconvenient destination". 

Use your judgement. Your acceptance rate doesn't affect you in a deactivation way, but cancellations and bad star ratings will burn you in the end.


----------



## davidm (Nov 17, 2016)

Om3ga7 said:


> I consistently get 15 to 20+ minute ping all the time in the burbs. I just let them time out and go offline for a few then pop back on.
> 
> Cancellations are your enemy if you get to a pick up and start the trip then immediately cancel because of it being an "inconvenient destination".
> 
> Use your judgement. Your acceptance rate doesn't affect you in a deactivation way, but cancellations and bad star ratings will burn you in the end.


I don't follow what you're saying. You get 15 to 20 pings a minute and ignore them? Why?


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

davidm said:


> I don't follow what you're saying. You get 15 to 20 pings a minute and ignore them? Why?


No 15 to 20 minutes in regards to distance for picking up before. Some of those trips only end up be a $4 ride to drive 15 to 20 minutes to get the PAX.

10 min pick ups is my limit. Unless it's surge.


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

UberApril said:


> Oh I haven't seen anything about that...his long is the timeout for?


 usually about 15 minutes, 30 minutes if they are airport trips


----------



## 31Marbles (Nov 22, 2016)

Goober4Uber said:


> That kind of sucks. Maybe I should ask before starting trip or accepting?


And then what? Cancel if you don't like their destination? Nope can't "Cherry Pick" that's too much like taxi drivers who only want the long airport runs. Uber will time you ou after 3 cancelled rides in a row then deactivating altogether if you keep it up. Look at like an adventure. You never know where you're going until you swipe start trip


----------



## UBERPEEP (Nov 14, 2016)

UberApril said:


> I just started driving yesterday for uber. When I get a ping it just says where the person is located. How do I know their destination before accepting? Am I missing something? I'm on my phone so wondering if that's why??


The reason behind drivers not knowing the final destination is to increase the rider getting a ride. They also say that if you know the final destination and it is only five min down the road you wont take it. Rider loses out. Its all about the rider/s getting a ride.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

davidm said:


> Will I get told the destination after I accept, or not until I get to the pickup point? If I refuse after accepting, wouldn't that count against me? This hardly seems like a fair way of doing things.


Didn't we tell you in another thread it would only get worse?

Wait until they change a $50 trip to a $27 trip without telling you.

Welcome to the club. Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Goober4Uber said:


> That kind of sucks. Maybe I should ask before starting trip or accepting?


 you can get deactivated for texting asking for the destination from the passenger this avoids cherry picking short fares with Uber want you to take off


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

UberApril said:


> Oh I haven't seen anything about that...his long is the timeout for?


3 months.


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

I think it's only fair and responsible on many levels to let the driver know the destination I'm not even referring to "cherry picking" the best fares, surge areas, and possible round trip fare potential. What if the destination is to an unsafe, crime-ridden area? Drivers deserve to know....


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

davidm said:


> What? You're not told the destination before you accept? WTF? That's ridiculous. Suppose someone wants to go 200 miles away? I just started and now I'm wondering about this. Anyone know if Lyft does it this way?


Yes Lyft started doing that too. If someone wants to go somewhere you're not comfortable going, ask them to cancel and re-request. I've picked up several rides that other drivers declined. The pax was usually a bit upset, but if you're polite and simply tell them a good reason why they're cool.

I've picked up people who tell me the other driver had to be at his day job in 2 hours and couldn't do it, they had to pick in their kids, etc. I tell them it's unfortunate that drivers can't see the destination in cases like that so they can pass if they can't do it. Even a notation on the acceptance screen of "destination over 50 miles" or something would be helpful. The pax agree that's a good idea and would save them having to request over and over. A couple of the rides I've picked up I was the third driver or more to accept.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JakeZ said:


> I think it's only fair and responsible on many levels to let the driver know the destination I'm not even referring to "cherry picking" the best fares, surge areas, and possible round trip fare potential. What if the destination is to an unsafe, crime-ridden area? Drivers deserve to know....


You will know, when you slide "Start Trip."

My safety is priority over money and ratings. If I see someone going into the Bluffs, I say "Sorry, I cannot take this trip into that area of town."

So far I've never had to do that, but I have no problems rejecting a ride.

My advise, though, is when you do this (started a trip) immediately send a message to uber explaining why. That way, if the Pax makes up some BS, you at least told your side of the story first. If the trip was too far, report it as being too far. If the trip would have taken you to a bad neighborhood, report that! I had a pair of riders that I was 99% sure were about to do a drug deal. They smelled of dirt weed and were acting shady. They wanted me to wait at the destination for a return trip.

Nope. The second they cleared my vehicle, I ended trip and drove off. I drove a few blocks away, pulled over and sent a report. Uber replied apologizing for the inconvenience and assured me I wouldn't be matched with the rider again.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

JakeZ said:


> I think it's only fair and responsible on many levels to let the driver know the destination I'm not even referring to "cherry picking" the best fares, surge areas, and possible round trip fare potential. What if the destination is to an unsafe, crime-ridden area? Drivers deserve to know....


Refusing my rides into areas like that could be classified as discrimination, so that one you have to watch.


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh ok I get it, thank you for your advice. All I'm trying to do is provide a good service, and of course get paid fairly. I'm just a regular person.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> I've picked up people who tell me the other driver had to be at his day job in 2 hours and couldn't do it, they had to pick in their kids, etc. I tell them it's unfortunate that drivers can't see the destination in cases like that so they can pass if they can't do it. Even a notation on the acceptance screen of "destination over 50 miles" or something would be helpful. The pax agree that's a good idea and would save them having to request over and over. A couple of the rides I've picked up I was the third driver or more to accept.


Sometimes if I need to be home by a certain time and it's busy enough I use the destination filter to do this by setting the destination to a location x miles away. The problem is it also limits direction so it makes it hard to get pings if the time and location aren't busy enough.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

UberApril said:


> I just started driving yesterday for uber. When I get a ping it just says where the person is located. How do I know their destination before accepting? Am I missing something? I'm on my phone so wondering if that's why??


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Refusing my rides into areas like that could be classified as discrimination, so that one you have to watch.


True, but you can help your case by simply stating that the destination was a high-crime area where you didn't feel safe going.

If you say you didn't take the ride because it was into a predominantly _________ area, you have two problems:

You're a moron for saying that.
You're rightfully going to get a bump pounded on your empty head by Uber (or any other employer). Discrimination is NOT illegal. Certain types of discrimination -- racial, gender, age, etc -- ARE illegal. You need to know the difference and avoid problematic explanations for legitimate decisions.
There are legitimate personal safety reasons (not excuses) for NOT going into some neighborhoods during certain times of the day.

I know my city very well, and I know where the high-crime areas are. I also know that I can go into any of those areas part of the day with little or no risk -- because the thugs are sleeping it off.

But there are times of the day I would not go into those areas, and I'd be happy to explain why to anyone...in legal, non-offensive verbiage that doesn't cause a problem for me or Uber.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Awww how cute... it's like a padawan kindergarten 

Anybody got some Raid???


----------



## Work hell driver (Nov 22, 2016)

Trebor said:


> So what? You can always log back in after a couple of minutes. The more important thing is, accepting and cancelling rides. If you cancel enough rides Uber can deactivate you. Although, not sure why they would since they claim they are struggling to find new drivers.


Don't trust what Uber tell, they have way too many drivers on the road, lots people driver UberX are hopeless, no life, closed to rob a bank people, low quality people. Uber know this, Uber use those hopeless desperate people with a crappy car. That's why Uber hire everyone as long as that person pass criminal background check, regardless the driving record or in-state driver's license status. Lyft is different, they stickly require In-State drivers license and tag rules. If you have a Bew York license and tag, and you want to drive in Atlanta? No way, Uber allowed. 
So, don't ever trust what Uber say, they hire trash, rapist, everyone


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

Work hell driver said:


> Don't trust what Uber tell, they have way too many drivers on the road, lots people driver UberX are hopeless, no life, closed to rob a bank people, low quality people. Uber know this, Uber use those hopeless desperate people with a crappy car. That's why Uber hire everyone as long as that person pass criminal background check, regardless the driving record or in-state driver's license status. Lyft is different, they stickly require In-State drivers license and tag rules. If you have a Bew York license and tag, and you want to drive in Atlanta? No way, Uber allowed.
> So, don't ever trust what Uber say, they hire trash, rapist, everyone


U made it seem so quick and easy....upload your license, insurance, vehicle registration, and you're good to go! Ok, fair enough, done deal. So then next level, I dig deeper and discover that I need all of these additional permits/licenses to work the very vital airports and even to operate in Dallas proper. Those can take weeks, maybe a month or more to be issued. I'm not crying at all, what I'm saying is that if you plan on legally servicing the huge, expansive DFW metroplex , plan for a month or so to get all of your licenses, registrations, documentation in order.


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

JakeZ said:


> U made it seem so quick and easy....upload your license, insurance, vehicle registration, and you're good to go! Ok, fair enough, done deal. So then next level, I dig deeper and discover that I need all of these additional permits/licenses to work the very vital airports and to even operate in Dallas proper. Those can take weeks, maybe a month or more to be issued. I'm not crying at all, what I'm saying is that if you plan on legally servicing the huge, expansive DFW metroplex , plan for a month or so to get all of your licenses, registrations, documentation in order.


----------



## davidm (Nov 17, 2016)

Om3ga7 said:


> No 15 to 20 minutes in regards to distance for picking up before. Some of those trips only end up be a $4 ride to drive 15 to 20 minutes to get the PAX.
> 
> 10 min pick ups is my limit. Unless it's surge.


Aha, right. That makes sense. I went out yesterday for my first drives to get my feet wet and familiarize myself with the app. I did two drives. The first one was 5 minutes away but it only earned me $5 and change. The second one was 12 minutes away, but it was on my way home so it made some sense to take it. That one got me around $4. Neither tipped. They were very nice people, maybe they just don't understand about tipping.
I obviously need different hunting grounds. I'm thinking that the local international airport might be a good area.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Brooklyn Louis said:


> One thing you should be aware of is it if you reject three rides in a row you get a timeout


Not every market does that. I once ignored five pings in a row with no timeout.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

davidm said:


> What? You're not told the destination before you accept? WTF? That's ridiculous. Suppose someone wants to go 200 miles away? I just started and now I'm wondering about this. Anyone know if Lyft does it this way?


Actually you can cancel a 200 mile ride, Uber says you can cancel if you are not comfortable driving to a destination but if you do it too often they know you are cherry picking so they deactivate you.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

davidm said:


> I signed up for this with the impression that it was something I could fit into my spare time. Now it looks like I have to accept without knowing how long it'll be for, and if it's too long I'll be risking deactivation by cancelling. What if someone needs to be home when the kids get out of school and assumes that a ride will only be an hour or so?


You are over reacting a bit. Most of your rides will be 20 miles or less. Driving part time I have only had to cancel one ride in the past 5 months because the time didnt fit.

If you are on that tight of a schedule rideshare is not for you.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> .) Text or call every rider to find out where they're going and cancel if you don't like it. The down side with this is that they might complain to uber, also cancelling frequently can lead to uber not allowing you to log on for some time period and possibly account deactivation (source : https://www.uber.com/legal/deactivation-policy/us-en/).


Or some pax simply ignore the call or text bc they know a driver may cancel on them


----------



## LizBet (Nov 14, 2016)

It's unfortunate that you do not know until the rider is in your car and you start the trip. I had a situation last week, the family got in the car with like 6 big things of luggage. I figured " ok... maybe the local train station, maybe the airport 30 min. Away... They didn't speak much English. They were all piled in, luggage and all that. Then I started the trip. THEY WERE GOING TO WASHINGTON DC ( which from my hometown/where we were) was almost 3 hours!! Heck. 
I took them. I kind of felt obligated to, but I was very uncomfortable driving so far. I did make some good $, but I won't do it again. I now know( after looking such a situation up) that I could have refused the trip saying it was too far. 
I sure wish Uber would give us a heads up with drives like that!!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JakeZ said:


> U made it seem so quick and easy....upload your license, insurance, vehicle registration, and you're good to go! Ok, fair enough, done deal. So then next level, I dig deeper and discover that I need all of these additional permits/licenses to work the very vital airports and even to operate in Dallas proper. Those can take weeks, maybe a month or more to be issued. I'm not crying at all, what I'm saying is that if you plan on legally servicing the huge, expansive DFW metroplex , plan for a month or so to get all of your licenses, registrations, documentation in order.


Those are LOCAL regulations. Not true everywhere, or even anywhere else.


----------



## SunchaserTampa (Dec 26, 2014)

It also prevents discrimination ... as in : " I'm not going to THAT area ................ " 

Keep in mind, after you drop someone off, you're available again right where you just dropped off ( unless you log off and drive back empty to a neighborhood you're more "comfortable " in ........... )


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

JimKE said:


> True, but you can help your case by simply stating that the destination was a high-crime area where you didn't feel safe going.
> 
> If you say you didn't take the ride because it was into a predominantly _________ area, you have two problems:
> 
> ...


Even saying it's a high crime area can get you in trouble. They just had an article here about drivers not taking rides in certain areas of DC. Yeah these are high crime areas but guess what? Majority of high crime areas are areas where one ethnic group or another is located. They'll get you. "high crime area" is the new synonym for a _________ neighborhood, whether that's what you meant or not.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

LizBet said:


> It's unfortunate that you do not know until the rider is in your car and you start the trip. I had a situation last week, the family got in the car with like 6 big things of luggage. I figured " ok... maybe the local train station, maybe the airport 30 min. Away... They didn't speak much English. They were all piled in, luggage and all that. Then I started the trip. THEY WERE GOING TO WASHINGTON DC ( which from my hometown/where we were) was almost 3 hours!! Heck.
> I took them. I kind of felt obligated to, but I was very uncomfortable driving so far. I did make some good $, but I won't do it again. I now know( after looking such a situation up) that I could have refused the trip saying it was too far.
> I sure wish Uber would give us a heads up with drives like that!!


DUHHHH What?? Turn down a trip over 180 miles! That's like 90 trips up and down hills in S.F.
I love the comment "I did make some good $ ....I don't want to do that again
Uber lets you turn down long trips but not short trips ...
just maybe this is a rideshare and the driver is in charge and driver decision is final
If you are driving many miles can you imagine how lucky pax feel to be with you than in a cab charging them big bucks. 3 hour trip has $100 tip written all over it.


----------



## LizBet (Nov 14, 2016)

UberXking said:


> DUHHHH What?? Turn down a trip over 180 miles! That's like 90 trips up and down hills in S.F.
> I love the comment "I did make some good $ ....I don't want to do that again
> Uber lets you turn down long trips but not short trips ...
> just maybe this is a rideshare and the driver is in charge and driver decision is final
> If you are driving many miles can you imagine how lucky pax feel to be with you than in a cab charging them big bucks. 3 hour trip has $100 tip written all over it.


Mainly, It would have just been nice to get a heads up re. the longer trip. 
This happened when I was a brand new driver. I have a little more experience now, so next time I'I'll feel more comfortable. I'm not from a big city, so driving in Wash D.C. Was new. 
But All in all, it went well, and I'm glad I did it.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Hurry ,Hurry ,Hurry !
> Step right up . . .
> Come one,come all.
> Welcome to the "" Magical Mystery Tour".


its the carnival game excitement that draws the driver to accept the ping. that "hurry! hurry! hurry!" rings in my head when i first hear that uber ping.


----------

